# Kaufentscheidung Race Fully



## _cappuccino_ (28. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem Desaster mit meinem neuen Cube AMS ZERO99 bin ich am überlegen mir ein anderes Bike zuzulegen.

Was haltet ihr als Alternative zum Cube vom Canyon Lux World Cup CFR LTD?









						Lux World Cup CFR LTD
					

Der Name ist Programm: In diesem Weltklasse-Carbon-Racer stecken feinstes Know-how und 100 % Canyon Racing DNA. Als eines der leichtesten XC-Fullys auf dem Markt ermöglicht es mit seiner kompromisslosen, auf Performance getrimmten Ausstattung deine persönliche Bestzeit.




					www.canyon.com


----------



## dino113 (28. September 2022)

Von einem Rahmenbrecher zum nächsten?

Sei mir nicht böse, aber 8.000€ würde ich nie für ein Canyon ausgeben. 

Was hältst du vom ARC8 Evolve?

Sind zwei Flaschenhalter Pflicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _cappuccino_ (28. September 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Von einem Rahmenbrecher zum nächsten?
> 
> Sei mir nicht böse, aber 8.000€ würde ich nie für ein Canyon ausgeben.
> 
> ...


Böse? Nein. Deswegen stelle ich ja die Frage 😃
Mir reicht eine große Flasche vollkommen aus.

Von einem Rahmenbrecher zum Nächsten wollte ich keinesfalls. Hab aber nun auch keine Lust im Frühjahr wieder ohne XC Rad dazustehen. Der Rahmentausch bei Cube dauert nun ca. 3-4 Monate. Bis dahin gibt es längst den Nachfolger. Ob dieser geliefert werden kann steht in den Sternen. Auf das Zero99 wartete ich nun exakt 1 Jahr.

Anforderung meinerseits wären:

SRAM wegen AXS
Gewicht um die 10KG
Aktuelle Geo


----------



## daniel77 (28. September 2022)

Ich würde schauen was verfügbar ist, gezielt testen und dann kaufen. Bei einem Budget in der Höhe würde ich kein Rad von der Stange kaufen. Also entweder selber zusammenstellen und zusammenschrauben (lassen) oder einfach ein Stoll M2 kaufen


----------



## _cappuccino_ (28. September 2022)

8k sind schon meine Schmerzgrenze 🙈 Die Frau schimpft jetzt schon, aber da muss sie durch 🤪

Testen ist hier in der Region sehr schwierig, da diese Räder selten jemand lagernd hat.


----------



## dino113 (28. September 2022)

_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> Aktuelle Geo


Da wären Cube und Canyon sowieso raus. 
ARC8 Evolve FS würde da bestens passen. 

Ansonsten wäre ein Oiz bestimmt auch irgendwo zu bekommen. 

Bei Specialized würde ich auf das Evo, weil ohne Brain, zurückgreifen. Allerdings ohne AXS und Remote, der wahrscheinlich auch wichtig ist?








						Epic EVO Expert | Specialized.com
					

Suchst du nach einem Fahrrad, das so gut bergab bügelt wie es bergauf sprintet? Mit dem Epic EVO Expert hast du es gefunden.




					www.specialized.com
				




Ansonsten noch das Trek Supercaliber. 

Santa Blur bestimmt auch nicht lieferbar. 

Welche Größe brauchst du denn bei deinen Maßen?
Kannst du auch selber schrauben?
Dann das Carbonda FM936

Nur 100mm Federweg oder geht auch die DC Variante mit 120mm?



_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> 8k sind schon meine Schmerzgrenze 🙈 Die Frau schimpft jetzt schon, aber da muss sie durch 🤪
> 
> Testen ist hier in der Region sehr schwierig, da diese Räder selten jemand lagernd hat.


Deine Region?


----------



## _cappuccino_ (28. September 2022)

Ist nicht so einfach 😃
Eine AXS XO1 hätte ich bereits hier liegen.

Körpermaße

Größe 179cm
Schrittlänge 82,5cm

Beim Cube hatte ich die Größe L, andere Hersteller wären meist ein M. Der Raech beim Cube beträgt in L 459mm und war für mich schon sehr passend 🤔

Dannn erweitere ich mal die Liste:


SRAM wegen AXS (habe ich bereits)
Gewicht um die 10KG
Remote Lockout PTL, PTU
100mm Federweg ausreichend
Blocklock wegen Oberrohr

Das Spezialized Epic Expert käme evtl. auch in Frage. Ist die SID oder der Dämpfer mit Brain so schlecht?


----------



## matsch (28. September 2022)

Canyon ist hier im Forum halt nicht so gern gesehen. Aber das neue Lux ist sicher nicht schlecht. Es gibt sogar Leute die damit Rennen gewinnen ;-)


----------



## dino113 (28. September 2022)

_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> Ist die SID oder der Dämpfer mit Brain so schlecht?


Macht hier und da immer wieder mal Probleme.
Die einen lieben es, die anderen hassen es.
Selbst eingefleischte Specialized Fanboys steigen vermehrt auf das Evo um🤷‍♂️



_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> Blocklock wegen Oberrohr


Da fallen mir nicht viele ein. Funktioniert wohl auch wegen der vollintegrierten Steuersätze nicht mehr.
Da ist mir nur Trek bekannt.
Die hätten auch die Zwischengtöße M/L.



_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> Der Raech beim Cube beträgt in L 459mm


Spielt nur in der Abfahrt eine Rolle, wenn du im Bike stehst.
Ansonsten auf die Länge eff OR in Verbindung mit Vorbau achten. Schaue da auch immer auf das Steuerrohr bzw Stack. Das sagt etwas mehr aus, wie du auf dem Bike sitzt.



matsch schrieb:


> Canyon ist hier im Forum halt nicht so gern gesehen. Aber das neue Lux ist sicher nicht schlecht. Es gibt sogar Leute die damit Rennen gewinnen ;-)


Die dann auch bei Bedarf einen neuen Rahmen bekommen.
Aber das die nicht beliebt sind, hat damit nichts zu tun.
Hätte fast selbst ein Lux Trail für meine Frau gekauft. Wenn ich aber lese, dass sich jemand die KS bricht, weil er bergauf einen Ast zwischen Schaltung und Laufrad bekommt, bin ich da dann einfach raus.


----------



## dino113 (28. September 2022)

Hier mit mechanischer GX. Brauchst ja nur schnell tauschen. 
Dazu 1500g Carbon LRS mit 30mm MW, leichter Vorbau/Lenker Kombi…








						Trek Supercaliber 9.8 GX 2022 (Lieferbar ab 26.09.22) | 102496570 | BikeExchange
					

Supercaliber 9.8 GX - Voraussichtlich lieferbar ab 26.09.22. Hinweis: Es handelt sich um eine Vorbestellung. Durch die aktuelle Marktlage ist mit Verzögerungen zu rechnen. Genauere Informationen zum…




					www.bikeexchange.de
				




Eventuell noch die Sattelstütze tauschen, da die verbaute knapp 300g wiegt und ein XX1 Kurbel mit PM und du bist noch deutlich unter 8.000€.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (28. September 2022)

Okay. 
Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. 

Das Cube war eigentlich lange genug. Gut, der Vorbau war 90mm lang... Es wäre sogar noch etwas kürzer möglich, da bei steilen Abfahrten gern mal die Arme in meiner Größe zu kurz werden 😃

Ein Blocklock wäre beim Canyon und beim Trek vorhandenen. Das Trek Supercaliber hat mir dann aber doch zu wenig Federweg hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino113 (28. September 2022)

_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> Das Trek Supercaliber hat mir dann aber doch zu wenig Federweg hinten.


Wer schnell sein will, muss leiden. 😁

Dann wäre das ARC8 mein Favorit. Der Rahmen soll auch sehr leicht sein. Dazu sehr aktuelle moderne Geo. 
Habe da mal bei einem Händler in meiner Nähe angefragt. Rahmensets waren vor ca 4 Wochen lieferbar. Da könnte man bestimmt was schönes basteln 😉


----------



## _cappuccino_ (28. September 2022)

Basteln ist schon okay, aber meist ja auch deutlich teurer als das Rad gleich mit den passenden Komponenten erwerben. Sah ich an meinem Nuroad C62 Pro :-(


----------



## dino113 (28. September 2022)

Stimmt schon. Aber 8.000€ ermöglicht einem schon einen großen Spielraum. Die Gangschaltung ist ja auch bereits vorhanden. Vielleicht auch noch andere Teile vom Cube?

Außerdem verbaust die dann das, was dir auch am besten gefällt. 
Bei 8.000€ würde ich selbst aufbauen. 


Das Ibis Exie finde ich auch sehr spannend. Kostet mit XT aber so um die 8.300€. 





						Exie - Ibis Cycles Inc.
					






					www.ibiscycles.com


----------



## _cappuccino_ (28. September 2022)

Einen Newmen Advanced Lenker hätte ich noch 😃

Muss ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## dino113 (28. September 2022)

Das Scott Spark gibt es noch mit AXS für 8300€.Aber dann nur mit Sid+ Gabel. Dafür XTR Bremsen. Wie gut der LRS ist, weiß ich nicht.


			https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-spark-rc-world-cup-axs-bike?article=286260010


----------



## daniel77 (28. September 2022)

Ich verkaufe dir mein Focus O1E. Hat alles was du brauchst und schöne Herbstferien mit der besseren Hälfte sind dann auch noch im Budget 😜


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. September 2022)

Also ich kenne ein paar die mit dem Lux sehr zufrieden sind. Ich hab einfach das guenstigste Oiz gekauft und nur den Rahmen behalten... es gibt viele wege. Schlecht sind sie all (Lux, Oiz, Cube, Epic,...) nicht das sind meist Nuancen und da entscheidest du mit deiner Anatomie, deinen Vorlieben, fehigkeite nund nicht zuletzt der Geldbeute... ok, ich hab die Verfuegbarkeit vergessen  Da finde ich den Orbea "Rad-Haendler" Sucher super,... hatte in unter 4 Wochen mein Rad da


----------



## daniel77 (29. September 2022)

bei einem 8k Preisrahmen würde ich (wenn ich den ausreizen möchte) ein Stoll M2.2 kaufen:








						CROSS COUNTRY
					

Das M2.2 XC ist gemacht um auf den härtesten Worldcup Strecken der Welt um Podestplätze zu kämpfen. Maximaler Leichtbau bei unglaublicher Festigkeit für die härtesten Einsätze auf der Rennstrecke steht im Prioritätenheft des M2 XC ganz oben. Mit verschiedenen Dämpfern und Federwegen von 100 bist...




					www.stoll-bikes.ch
				




Bei Stoll hast du auch die Möglichkeit deine bereits vorhandenen Teile verbauen zu lassen.


----------



## Gefahradler (29. September 2022)

Rocky Element.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (29. September 2022)

Die 8k waren Limit 😃dieses muss natürlich nicht ausgereizt werden 🙈


----------



## dino113 (29. September 2022)

_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> Die 8k waren Limit 😃dieses muss natürlich nicht ausgereizt werden 🙈


Meistens wird’s dann eher noch ein wenig mehr


----------



## _cappuccino_ (29. September 2022)

Blöderweise ja 🙈😂😂


----------



## dino113 (29. September 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> bei einem 8k Preisrahmen würde ich (wenn ich den ausreizen möchte) ein Stoll M2.2 kaufen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber das finde ich ziemlich sexy. Wäre bei mir gerade an erster Stelle, nach meinen Vorschlägen. Versteht sich von selbst🤣

Ganze heiße Kiste 🔥 🔥🔥


----------



## _cappuccino_ (29. September 2022)

Ja aber ab Silber deutlich über 8k 😃 Außerdem fahre ich ja keine Rennen 🤣


----------



## dino113 (29. September 2022)

Dann reicht auch ein Canyon😬

Also wird es ein reines Liebhaberstück?
Da könnte man das Bidget auch deutlich niedriger ansetzen. Muss aber nicht 🤣

Dann würde doch auch das Stoll unter Silber reichen mit XT. 
Was waren da für Laufräder drauf?


----------



## _cappuccino_ (29. September 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Dann reicht auch ein Canyon😬
> 
> Also wird es ein reines Liebhaberstück?
> Da könnte man das Bidget auch deutlich niedriger ansetzen. Muss aber nicht 🤣
> ...


Die Newmen Advanced SL XA30.. Waren auch am Cube und die laufen echt mega.

Es wird schon benutzt, aber nicht auf biegen und brechen über alles geheizt 😃


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino113 (29. September 2022)

Na dann den Kaufen-Button drücken. 

3-2-1 meins. 

Die haben doch jetzt irgendwo einen Demo Day. Schau mal im Stoll Thread nach. 
Finde das immer super, wenn man das Objekt der Begierde mal vorher im Gelände testen kann.


----------



## daniel77 (30. September 2022)

_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> Ja aber ab Silber deutlich über 8k 😃 Außerdem fahre ich ja keine Rennen 🤣


Wie gesagt, deine vorhandene AXS und Teile die du sonst noch hast kannst du sicher verbauen lassen. Im Vergleich zur preisgleichen Massenware wie z.B. s-works, Trek, Santa Cruz, Scott qualitativ eine andere Liga.


----------



## Wasiwas (30. September 2022)

am 22.10. in Schaffhausen und am 29.10. in Würzburg Testdays....würde sich auf jeden Fall lohnen. Auch wenn nur zum ausprobieren und die Jungs hinter der Marke kennen zu lernen. Und wenn du die AXS und Lenker schon hast, müsstest du schon Bald mit 8000 Euronen auskommen. Und wie der Vorschreiber schon bemerkt hat, da bekommst du halt genau das was du dir wünscht und musst nicht mit Teile vorlieb nehmen die zwar gut sind, dir aber ev nicht ganz so zusagen da du alles selber bestimmen kannst (Die Editionen sind nur Vorschläge, da kannst du genau sagen was du daran haben willst) wie es bei Vergleichbaren Edelschmieden ab Stange hast.


----------



## Zaskaringelb (30. September 2022)

Îst der Kaufentscheid emotional was Marke, Design, Technik angeht oder ist FFF das Thema? Da auch über die Haltbarkeit gesprochen wird, wie viele Jahreskilometer? Alle Wetter? Spass an Pflege der Technik?


----------



## tonzone (30. September 2022)

M. E. eines der schärfsten Race-Fullys: https://nsbikes.com/synonym-rc-1,427,pl.html

Den Rahmen bekommt man direkt vom Hersteller binnen 3 - 4 Wochen (SL ca. 1.000 - 1.200 Dollar). Aufbau mit wirklich feinen Komponenten zwischen 5 - 6k, habe bereits 12 davon aufgebaut, natürlich auch mein eigenes (Spark RC Nachfolger, sehr viele Teile übernommen). Bin heuer ca. 100.000 Hm damit gefahren, inkl. Marathon (Schweizer Nationalpark-BM). Sehr robuster Bock. 
Das Stoll ist wunderbar, das eckige Design muss halt gefallen.
Der Tipp von @dino113 mit dem ARC Evolve ist auch ein guter.


----------



## dino113 (30. September 2022)

tonzone schrieb:


> M. E. eines der schärfsten Race-Fullys


Naja, weiß nicht.
Wenn man 8.000€ hinblättert sollte zumindest irgendein "S" auf dem Rahmen stehen😉


----------



## tonzone (30. September 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Wenn man 8.000€ hinblättert sollte zumindest irgendein "S" auf dem Rahmen stehen😉


Hehe... da hast Du nicht ganz Unrecht  (naja, bei NS ist immerhin ein "S" drin, ich lese da immer "Naturs...").

Wenn der TE seine bereits vorhanden Teile zum Einsatz bringt, kann er durchaus mit der Hälfte der genannten Summe durchkommen, sofern es eine SID Ultimate oder F232 tut und es nicht zwingend eine Fox Factory sein muss...


----------



## windclimber (30. September 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Naja, weiß nicht.
> Wenn man 8.000€ hinblättert sollte zumindest irgendein "S" auf dem Rahmen stehen😉



Bei verbauten DT Swiss Komponenten sind so viel "S" vorhanden, da kann man irgendeines davon auch auf den Rahmen kleben. 🤪


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. September 2022)

Ich finde auch es miss nicht immer Specci, Scott oder cDale sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino113 (30. September 2022)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich finde auch es miss nicht immer Specci, Scott oder cDale sein.


Hoffe, die Ironie hast du erkannt. 

Für 8.000€ bekommt ja mittlerweile auch kein S Works mehr. 

Bin da bei dir, haben ja auch genügend Alternativen genannt. Wobei das Epic Evo schon ein schönes Spielzeug wäre. 

Mir ist da übrigens noch was mir S eingefallen 😁


----------



## kleinerblaumann (30. September 2022)

Die vordere Bremsleitung sieht aber nach Achterbahn aus - oder liegt das an der Perspektive?


----------



## G3Targa (30. September 2022)

War Mondraker F-Podium schon?


----------



## Daleo (4. Oktober 2022)

G3Targa schrieb:


> War Mondraker F-Podium schon?


+1 
Wäre auch mein Vorschlag. Hat auch Blocklock… oder lässt sich nachträglich einbauen.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (9. November 2022)

Habe mich nun vorerst für das neue Orbea OIZ M LTD 2023 entschieden. Hoffe ich kann es nächste Woche nach Rücksprache mit Orbea über meinen Händler vor Ort bestellen 😃 Derzeit zeigt es nur 4 Händler in Timbuktu an 🙈😂


----------



## _cappuccino_ (12. November 2022)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

